

New York Post blocks iPad. Not a new Strategy. Here is how to Avoid the Block - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/46966/new-york-post-web-site-blocks-ipad-not-new-strategy-here-how-avoid-block

======
lorax
Here's how to avoid the block: Read a different newspaper.

It's not like New York Post has a monopoly on news, if they don't want your
pageviews, give them to someone else, don't bother trying to trick them into
showing you the article anyway.

~~~
nasmorn
Even truer in regard to the Bild Zeitung. Not exactly the kind of newspaper
that would make one dumber for not reading it, kinda like the German version
of The Sun.

~~~
Tichy
When I was a kid, I really was afraid the Bild Zeitung could infect me with
stupidity.

I often think about it, though. In Germany we have some newspapers that
apparently are internationally famous for their quality. But I think they sell
much less copies than the Bild Zeitung.

Now in terms of startups, when would you aim for the smaller audience for the
sake of quality? I don't often hear about these aspects when discussing new
business models.

~~~
illumen
People who like quality often don't mind paying for quality. That's how to
match up the audience with those types of producers.

For example, a high end fashion blog would do well advertising high end
fashion products. A mass market fashion blog would probably not do as well
advertising high end fashion products.

------
pavel_lishin
I'd like to see their numbers after this - how many readers are they going to
lose? And what will their advertisers think?

------
cma
They banned their device from the web--Apple could ban their app from the
device. (not that they should)

------
joubert
I'd be surprised if the kind of people who use iPads also desire to read the
New York Post.

~~~
justincormack
Probably policy imposed by Murdoch as part of the News Corp paywall. Whether
it makes sense or not.

They did have one of the best headlines ever though
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:NYPost.jpg>

